# '00 Bluebird SSS Hyper CVT M6



## EdoM6 (Jan 20, 2004)

:cheers: 
Hey, I'm new here and have a question. What can any of you tell me about the above mentioned car? Just bought one and need as much info about it as I can get. I'd appreciate your input on this!
Thanks..


----------



## KIFUJIN Z (Oct 22, 2002)

*U14 Sss*

Hi, Sorry, but this is a Japanese site. 
http://ga-b.net/x/database/u14/l20sss.html
http://ga-b.net/x/owners/u14slist.html


----------



## EdoM6 (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks! I have seen these sites while I was searching for some information on my car. I need a book or a website in English with the information I need. I'm still searching. By the way, NICE car!!!!! Manual shifting at that!!!!!!


----------

